# new belt



## hong kong fooey (Dec 8, 2005)

I just wanted to let everybody know that TKD GIRL and myself just got our yellow belts in JONG HAP MU SOOL


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 8, 2005)

Congrats!


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Dec 8, 2005)

Way to go!

w00t, w00t!

:ninja: :ninja: :ninja: :ninja:


----------



## terryl965 (Dec 8, 2005)

Excellent you twoartyon: 
Terry


----------



## Jade Tigress (Dec 8, 2005)

*Congratulations!!!

artyon:artyon:
*​


----------



## Lisa (Dec 8, 2005)

*Whoot! Whoot!  Congratulations to both of you!*​ 
artyon:artyon:​


----------



## bobster_ice (Dec 8, 2005)

Congragulations....Did I spell that right?


----------



## Navarre (Dec 8, 2005)

Congratulations, guys!! Way to go!!!


----------



## arnisador (Dec 8, 2005)

Congratulations! That's great!


----------



## Gemini (Dec 8, 2005)

Congrats to both of you!


----------



## Gin-Gin (Dec 8, 2005)

*Congratulations *& keep training! artyon:


----------



## jfarnsworth (Dec 8, 2005)

Congratulations!!!!


----------



## Miles (Dec 8, 2005)

Congratulations to both of you!  What did you do for your test and what material do you get to learn as newly minted yellow belts?

Miles


----------



## bluemtn (Dec 8, 2005)

Sorry it's been a while since I've been here- the computer was down.   Thanks for the congrat's!  

For the test, we had to do our basic kicks, self defense- arm bars, take downs...  HKF had to break three boards with a hammer fist, and I broke two (having been in MA before, we were given the chance to break more than one at once).  We also had a written test that we turned in before hand, and the instructor asked some questions from that out loud.  It was neat watching the other students.  There was a few demonstrating, that wasn't part of the test.


----------



## bluemtn (Dec 8, 2005)

Sorry-  we're learning more kicking techniques, more falls, and more self defense, and another form.  Next belt, we'll start learning a weapon.


----------



## kenpo0324 (Dec 9, 2005)

Congrats!


----------



## ajs1976 (Dec 9, 2005)

Congrats!


----------



## IcemanSK (Dec 9, 2005)

Congrats!:asian:


----------



## hong kong fooey (Dec 9, 2005)

yea it's always fun learning somthing different. now we have to break a board with a chop! ouch


----------



## spud (Dec 18, 2005)

Congratulations also to you both yet another step forwards to black belt.  One thing I would suggest to you both & any one on the path, enjoy the journey its just as important as the destination.  All those memories, lumps & bumps, hard won lessons are all part of what helps make you what you are & the value of the art itself.

   Enjoy the new belt & let it help you fuel your efforts for the next of many more to come.


----------



## Gemini (Dec 18, 2005)

hong kong fooey said:
			
		

> yea it's always fun learning somthing different. now we have to break a board with a chop! ouch


Just remember to strike through it and you'll be fine.


----------

